# music that is worthless



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Backstreet boys
new kids on the blocks
one direction
simple plan
fall out boys

Lets face it if your a grown up and like these bands chance are your retarded, unless your a 12yrs girl.
Than i ask the following question do the world need more of these.

I dont like rap either...


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Your crap is someone else's gold! 

/ptr


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> Backstreet boys
> new kids on the blocks
> one direction
> simple plan
> ...


I LOVE rap . Sorry about that :>...

I don't like the first five groups you mention.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I don't think it's healthy for non-teenagers to scorn the music of teenagers. Just grow out of it - both the fandom and the reactionary scorn - and leave it behind. It's like pointing out that _Sesame Street_ has predictable plots ("C-A-T spells cat! Who didn't see that coming? Can you believe this crap they call television?") or that you can't make good clafoutis in an Easy-Bake Oven.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

science has a point here so is ptr, it most exist for a specific age group, therefore even if i hate it still gonna exist in 20 yrs so i better get use to it, than i said i did not like rap, but when i lisen to godflesh there are beats in some of there songs but it dont bother me, but everyone on talk classical hate this band except me so .. bad exemple.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Sadly, extreme pop music has a long history of being part of the music industry's runaway locomotive, so if these band members have any real musical leanings above and beyond being "cute," they can never escape from the teen idol stigma. A few decades before those bands you mentioned it was going on just as much. Look at David Cassidy who really just wanted to rock, and rock hard. But he was "cute" enough to be on TV in The Partridge Family and his career never really recovered.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

science said:


> I don't think it's healthy for non-teenagers to scorn the music of teenagers. Just grow out of it - both the fandom and the reactionary scorn - and leave it behind. It's like pointing out that _Sesame Street_ has predictable plots ("C-A-T spells cat! Who didn't see that coming? Can you believe this crap they call television?") or that you can't make good clafoutis in an Easy-Bake Oven.


Nope, de profundis is right. In the heyday of New Kids on the Block, I was listening to Caruso on a wind-up gramophone. I may have got so old that I forfeit the right to even know what teenagers listen to, let alone scorn it, but I want it on record that I despised NKOTB and their stupid back to front baseball caps even when I was in their target demographic- nay, _especially _ when I was in their target demographic of thirteen year old girls! Ditto their creepy predecessors, Bros.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Figleaf said:


> Nope, de profundis is right. In the heyday of New Kids on the Block, I was listening to Caruso on a wind-up gramophone. I may have got so old that I forfeit the right to even know what teenagers listen to, let alone scorn it, but I want it on record that I despised NKOTB and their stupid back to front baseball caps even when I was in their target demographic- nay, _especially _ when I was in their target demographic of thirteen year old girls! Ditto their creepy predecessors, Bros.


Way back in those days, one of the stars of NKOTB had the same first name that I do. My sister chose that one to have a crush on. Put his poster up, all that. Freaked me out. I still shiver thinking about it.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

ptr said:


> Your crap is someone else's gold!
> 
> /ptr


Exactly! There is no objective worthlessness. I grew up before the groups targeted by the OP, but The Monkees and The Partridge Family were enjoyable for me as a 10 year old.

I just don't see the point of starting a negative thread like this one. It serves no useful purpose.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Figleaf said:


> . . . but I want it on record that I despised NKOTB and their stupid back to front baseball caps . . .


Where do they get those things anyway -- those caps with the bill on the back? I've never seen one in stores.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

There is always the Rossini quote--"The only bad music is the boring kind."


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

No music is worthless. There's always the chance that at least one person will like something.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Bulldog said:


> No music is worthless. There's always the chance that at least one person will like something.


Indeed just because I don't like a particular song or group, it does not make it worthless.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

albertfallickwang said:


> Indeed just because I don't like a particular song or group, it does not make it worthless.


 We need a Cultural Dictator to make these decisions. Where is Kim Jon Un when we need him?


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2015)

My father asked me a long time ago when I was going to stop listening to rubbish. If he was still alive he'd still be waiting.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

The music I listened to as a young teen (11-12) wasn't much better. Bay City Rollers, Rubettes, Baccarra.
What's the point of us, adult classical musiclisteners, to dis music that is not meant for us. 
Selfcongratulation on our excellent taste...?


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

science said:


> Way back in those days, one of the stars of NKOTB had the same first name that I do. My sister chose that one to have a crush on. Put his poster up, all that. Freaked me out. I still shiver thinking about it.


Disturbing and hilarious! This is why one should ideally choose a pin up whose first name is so unique to them that hardly anyone can even spell it correctly, let alone accidentally acquire a sibling who shares it!



:kiss: :kiss:


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Yes indeed, so true, no music is worthless, all music has value, one man's something or other is another man's whatever - until you have the execrable something or other blasted into your ears while you're shopping for celery, trying to read the lips of your dinner companion shouting at you from twenty inches away, or being put on hold for fifteen excruciating minutes because your call is important to us.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Jos said:


> The music I listened to as a young teen (11-12) wasn't much better. Bay City Rollers, Rubettes, Baccarra.
> What's the point of us, adult classical musiclisteners, to dis music that is not meant for us.
> Selfcongratulation on our excellent taste...?


Why, yes. Self congratulations all round!



 Triplets said:


> We need a cultural dictator to make these decisions. Where is Kim Jon Un when we need him?


I wouldn't trust him not to be a closet New Kids on the Block fan. Who knows what these megalomaniacs get up to inside their high security lairs?


----------



## Fagotterdammerung (Jan 15, 2015)

It's really hard to keep track of all these threads on minimalism. :angel:


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Figleaf said:


> :kiss: :kiss:


Why have You elected to post a picture of me? I had hoped to be an enigma for all my time on TC!

/ptr


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Jos said:


> The music I listened to as a young teen (11-12) wasn't much better. Bay City Rollers, Rubettes, Baccarra.


All three on our car MP3 USB stick. There's a time and place for (almost) everything.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

ptr said:


> Your crap is someone else's gold!
> 
> /ptr


That's actually the funniest thing I've read all morning. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.

So true.

But equally true is that calling crap great art doesn't make it gold bullion.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

There is much about certain kinds of music that repels me just like in any other walk of life but, as George Clinton wrote, 'everybody's got a little light under the sun'.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Art Rock said:


> All three on our car MP3 USB stick. There's a time and place for (almost) everything.


Exactly, nostalgia and a bit of camp !
And probably the kids that now listen to the bands in the OP will do the same in 30 or 40 years.

Now where is that little black 45 gem with "Sugar baby love" I've been keeping all those years


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Triplets said:


> We need a Cultural Dictator to make these decisions. Where is Kim Jon Un when we need him?


Seth Rogen would know and look where it got him.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Jos said:


> Exactly, nostalgia and a bit of camp !
> And probably the kids that now listen to the bands in the OP will do the same in 30 or 40 years.
> 
> Now where is that little black 45 gem with "Sugar baby love" I've been keeping all those years


Just for you...


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

:lol::lol:

Wonderful, thanks, e.g. !

And it's footage from the Dutch "TopPop" !! Great, now all we need is Penny de Jager's ballet interludes


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

ptr said:


> Why have You elected to post a picture of me? I had hoped to be an enigma for all my time on TC!
> 
> /ptr


ptr/ Agustarello, please feel free to pm me! I will be waiting. Do you by any chance still possess that very fetching short tunic?


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Figleaf said:


> ptr/ Agustarello, please feel free to pm me! I will be waiting. Do you by any chance still possess that very fetching short tunic?


I'm way to shy for PM's, the tunic is worn to bed every night (not the head gear thou, to hard hatty for a light sleeper like me..  )

/ptr


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

elgars ghost said:


> Just for you...


That is terrifying!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Weston said:


> That is terrifying!


Yep - God bless the 70s.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

ptr said:


> I'm way to shy for PM's, the tunic is worn to bed every night (not the head gear thou, to hard hatty for a light sleeper like me..  )
> 
> /ptr


I'm surprised you manage to get any sleep at all with that enormous thing between your legs. (I speak of course of that sash/belt/sporran thingy on the tunic.)


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

deprofundis said:


> Backstreet boys
> new kids on the blocks
> one direction
> simple plan
> ...


Just imagine -- every year there is a whole new crop of tween girls; every year there is a whole new crop of tween boys ready to consume the 'boy's counterpart' to those bands you mentioned, metal, heavy metal, death metal, etc.

There are enough people in the western cultures who make it well past their tweens, into their twenties, then their thirties and beyond, who for one reason or another remember high school as the pinnacle of their lives, and who cling to that music specific to their generation when they were in high school.

There is always some market for it, usually buyers numbering in the multi-millions.


----------



## pianolearnerstride (Dec 17, 2014)

Why put down someone else's tastes in music?


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

All music becomes worthwhile once you recognize its worth.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

"""""music"""""


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

"Yummy, Yummy, Yummy" was one of the biggest hits of 1968. I still hate it.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

I lapped up all the early Stock-Aitken-Waterman crud when i was a tween.

The latest crop of boybands can't be worse.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

The right approach is not to decry the music you remember; but to nostalge what you did not hear.






The future's made of coal, the past is made of gold. Underneath the covers with the lights out


----------



## pianolearnerstride (Dec 17, 2014)

SimonNZ said:


> I lapped up all the early Stock-Aitken-Waterman crud when i was a tween.
> 
> The latest crop of boybands can't be worse.


 I still love Stock-Aitken and Waterman.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

SimonNZ said:


> lapped up all the early Stock-Aitken-Waterman crud


But for the grace of mother internet, Stock, Hausen & Walkman could have been the rickroll target of a generation. Well if there was some atrocious dancing perhaps.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I haven't heard and am not going to try to hear much of the music you guys are referring to, but I will defend it just a little tiny bit. 

Some of it has some intellectual merit, only usually not in the ways that a classical training would have us value. That is, it only rarely has any kind of interesting structure, harmony, or whatever. More often, the rhythms might be complex in a way that we could value, but valuing any kind of rhythm takes a special sort of classical music fan. (Before you protest, make a mental note of how often rhythm is an issue on talkclassical, compared to how often harmony is.) 

Instead, the intellectual work behind pop music is largely about manipulating recording technology. With rare exceptions, it is not the musicians doing that work, which is another thing that we're not used to. 

Also, the performances are sometimes very much works of art. Again, with rare exceptions, it is not the musicians/performers doing a lot of the creativity there, but someone is doing it, and it is a very modern art form. 

Any pop musician that manages to have a long career has managed it herself: and I say "herself" not only out of political correctness but because I believe the best example is Madonna. That woman is brilliant, but not necessarily in the sense that she is going to find interesting new ways of organizing sound. She has, however, throughout her career, managed to push herself to the forefront of technological and social development, whether it was video or electronic sound or sexual expressivity. There is a reason that she is still relevant in the music world after a 30+ year career, while, say, Tiffany, despite her efforts, is not.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Figleaf said:


> I'm surprised you manage to get any sleep at all with that enormous thing between your legs. (I speak of course of that sash/belt/sporran thingy on the tunic.)


Aye, would never go to bed without me sporran dangling free! ut:

(And to keep on topic, NO, no music is worthless, but most music is quite uninteresting!)

/ptr


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Figleaf said:


> I'm surprised you manage to get any sleep at all with that enormous thing between your legs. (I speak of course of that sash/belt/sporran thingy on the tunic.)


Wow! Finally. TC is getting exciting!!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

science said:


> I haven't heard and am not going to try to hear much of the music you guys are referring to, but I will defend it just a little tiny bit.
> 
> Some of it has some intellectual merit, only usually not in the ways that a classical training would have us value. That is, it only rarely has any kind of interesting structure, harmony, or whatever. More often, the rhythms might be complex in a way that we could value, but valuing any kind of rhythm takes a special sort of classical music fan. (Before you protest, make a mental note of how often rhythm is an issue on talkclassical, compared to how often harmony is.)
> 
> ...


I admit that I do enjoy the early albums of Tiffany and yes, Debbie Gibson.

I think that Lady Gaga has taken up the baton from Madonna and extended the cultural premise of popular music further.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

I think this tread would be better worded as music you dislike or hate. I don't think any music is completely worthless. Though I have a high dislike for some music. Such as: A wide majority of rap, quite a bit of jazz to be honest, heavy metal and screamo crap, aaaaand anything with bagpipes....


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

I would like to say the kind of music they play all the time at commercial radio stations like Kesha, Lady Gaga and Beyonce is worthless. I either hate it or love it I only feel indifferent to it.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Sloe said:


> I would like to say the kind of music they play all the time at commercial radio stations like Kesha, Lady Gaga and Beyonce is worthless. I either hate it or love it I only feel indifferent to it.


Lady Gaga.....*barfs everywhere*


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

I still sort of like "The Village People."


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I still sorta like Kid Rock:






Bring on the worthless


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Tristan said:


> I still sort like Kid Rock


Hm--wasn't aware that Kid Rock is an ordained minister.

http://www.theguardian.com/music/2015/jan/03/kid-rock-this-much-i-know


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

SarahNorthman said:


> ...aaaaand anything with bagpipes....


I guess that rules out 'It's a Long Way to the Top (If You Wanna Rock 'n' Roll) by AC/DC, then - a rare (and early) example of bagpipes being used in hard rock. Pity, is it's possibly worth it for curiosity value alone!


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2015)

elgars ghost said:


> I guess that rules out 'It's a Long Way to the Top (If You Wanna Rock 'n' Roll) by AC/DC, then - a rare (and early) example of bagpipes being used in hard rock. Pity, is it's possibly worth it for curiosity value alone!


...or Shoots and Ladders by Korn.

:tiphat:


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Just in case folks here haven't seen the "You have bad taste in music" video. It'll make you smile.


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

View attachment 62484
This type of music is not that great today.


----------

